# WDA entry question



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking through the WDA site and can't find the requirements for a dog to enter a trial. The dog is AKC registered (full), but not WDA registered/no certified tat or chip. She is chipped thought. I am a WDA member. Can I enter a trial with this dog?


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you have a scorebook for her?

Christine


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, just thought of that. Is that required? This dog won't do SchH beyond a BH and AD, so I don't even care if we get the "official" title or whatever.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like I need a WDA Scorebook, which requires a WDA certified pedigree, which requires a 4-gen from the AKC and a vet visit to get certified. That's $62 in paperwork before I can even enter and pay the trial fee. Is there any org where I can just pay a single fee and do a BH or equiv? Maybe we will move on to something else, lol. Christine, can a dog continue with Dog Sport obedience without completing the whole title? Like can you move on to P2 obedience without doing the protection half of the P1? I'm trying to find something to do with my dog that won't cost a fortune since she loves training and has been somewhat neglected in that respect all summer. Trying to avoid AKC stuff.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Quote:Is there any org where I can just pay a single fee and do a BH or equiv?


I believe that all of the organizations will require you to become a member and obtain a scorebook in order to participate in the trials. 

USA membership will run you $60 and their score book is I belive $10 or $15. You do not need to submit any pedigrees with your paperwork but you are still looking at about $70-80 before you can get started.



> Quote: can a dog continue with Dog Sport obedience without completing the whole title? Like can you move on to P2 obedience without doing the protection half of the P1?


You can do Sch OB1, OB2 and OB3 without doing any protection work. The same goes for tracking. You do have to obtain a BH prior to being able to go for OB or tracking titles, however.

I think that is the same for WDA as it is for USA...

I hope this helps!
Julia


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

You do not have to be a member of USA to obtain a scorebook. If you do not submit individual registration for the dog you are inquiring about, (all the money and paperwork) the dog will be listed on the scorebook, as a "mix".


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You don't have to have a scorebook with WDA. Inquire with the club you want to trial with. For BH's and AD's there are individual cards that can be filled out by the WDA club and signed by the judge. If they don't have them (can get from WDA office) then you'll need a book.

If there is ANY possibility you want to go further, you can get a scorebook as a non-member. WDA you would still have to submit copies of the akc registration and 4 generation pedigree, but you don't have to be a member to get a book


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Quote:You do not have to be a member of USA to obtain a scorebook.


Hey Dee,

According to the USA website you do have to be a member!



> Quote:How do I order a scorebook?
> 
> You must be a current USA member to obtain a USA scorebook. In conjuction with the other working dog organizations in the United States, USA uses the AWDF scorebook.



Your dog however does not have to be registered with USA...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I'm a member of USA (my dog was in the show in April...not sure when I joined/expire). So that's all I need, I just get one of their scorebooks and call her a mix? Will they look down on me when I show up with a dog obviously not a mix? I'm fine getting a scorebook, just don't want to have to also buy a pedigree AND pay for it to be certified as it seems we would have to for WDA. That would take forever and cost a lot. Since I plan on showing and titling Nikon in WDA I did that already when he was a puppy but never did for Kenya.

But if I can do WDA without anything that would be ideal (based on the date/location I would prefer to trial).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I hope it's the same for Dog Sport (don't see why it wouldn't be). We did the FO which is their BH, and the OB1 but I wasn't sure if we could do the OB2 now or have to stop since we don't do protection. I would like to keep going b/c they do some jumping exercises I don't see in SchH.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You do not have to send a certified pedigree to USA to get a scorebook. Send a photocopy of your dog's AKC registration certificate and your USA memership card. Then your dog will be listed as a GSD.

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/Scorebook%20application.pdf


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje Christine, can a dog continue with Dog Sport obedience without completing the whole title? Like can you move on to P2 obedience without doing the protection half of the P1?


Yes...

You can do the following progressions of obedience ONLY (no protection ever)

FO to OB1 to OB2 to OB3

FO to OB1 to OBPD1 to OBPD2 (police dog obedience titles)

or, after the OB1, you can somewhat mix and match between the "regular" and "police dog" obedience routines. EX. FO - OB1 - OBPD1 - OB2 - OB3 - OBPD2, etc.

And you just have to have at least a TL on your dog, so for less than $20 you can participate!

Christine


----------

